# Huroc, flat rock



## west200 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi guys. I've never been down there to fish but am going to try this weekend. I don't consider myself to be a "bumpkin" as I have combat fished before. How packed will it be? I'll be doing the floating waxie method but am interested to know are those who are using flies using fly rods, or is there a way to use flies on a spinning rod? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

You can use flies on spinning gear with a casting bubble or an A-Just-a-bubble. I use this method for browns up north and tons for bluegill.

Ken


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Most people use flies below the foot bridge.. Best bet is to rig up like your gonna bounce spawn off the bottom...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

They are catching them. I watched this one get caught yesterday afternoon.


----------

